# Bad photocells!



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have had a problem with lots of photocells going bad recently.

Seems that they go bad within a few months of installation more often than I can remember.

Years ago, I could install a photocell and it would last for years and years. I even have one on my house that was installed over 15 years ago, and IT still works!

But in the past few years, I have had more callbacks for non-working security lights that turn out to be bad photocells that we installed.

Intermatic is the worst offender, so we started using Tork, Precision, and Area Lighting Research (ALR).

Now, the ALRs appear to be going bad, with 2 in the past 2 months going bad.

Another brand to boycott now.... (sigh) ....


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Lightning strikes nearby?


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I've noticed the same thing with intermatic photo cells. Seem to have the best luck with the tork ones.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> I have had a problem with lots of photocells going bad recently.
> 
> Seems that they go bad within a few months of installation more often than I can remember.
> 
> ...


Whenever I can I use twist lock type Tork ,they work the best.:thumbsup:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

I've always had no problems with intermatic unless I did not point the photocell north. They will get burnt out or whatever from the sun if not pointed north.

My first boss told me I was wrong for pointing them north as that direction gets no sun so he had me point them south. A week later the lights wouldn't turn off.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

pudge565 said:


> I've always had no problems with intermatic unless I did not point the photocell north. They will get burnt out or whatever from the sun if not pointed north.
> 
> My first boss told me I was wrong for pointing them north as that direction gets no sun so he had me point them south. A week later the lights wouldn't turn off.


It messed with the units internal compass!:laughing:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Whenever I can I use twist lock type Tork ,they work the best.:thumbsup:


Harry. The twist on ones are supposed to be mounted prong down only.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

......


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

big2bird said:


> Harry. The twist on ones are supposed to be mounted prong down only.


They work great just like that,That one has been there for 3 years, I've got others that have been up like that for 20+ years too.:thumbsup:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> They work great just like that,That one has been there for 3 years, I've got others that have been up like that for 20+ years too.:thumbsup:


Yes. And you can get 40 splices in a 4's box too. Still not correct.:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

big2bird said:


> Yes. And you can get 40 splices in a 4's box too. Still not correct.:laughing:


You're right but they work fine like that just the same,I stopped installing the hard wired type years ago because they're junk.:laughing:


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

kbsparky said:


> I have had a problem with lots of photocells going bad recently.
> 
> Seems that they go bad within a few months of installation more often than I can remember.
> 
> ...


Really ? I have always used area lighting research , the big solid color ones not the thin cheap clear ones and have never had any problems ! I just replaced one on a mercury vapor light that has been going for 30 years with out trouble , it recently started day burning so i replaced it with another . The blue ones i believe are made by a company called touch and glow and they have never given me problems either , and are rated up to 240v


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> They work great just like that,That one has been there for 3 years, I've got others that have been up like that for 20+ years too.:thumbsup:


I think they're still the old design that used a bi-metal N/C contact. When the photo cell is conducting, It powers a heat element, that holds the contacts open. The element burns out after a while.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> I think they're still the old design that used a bi-metal N/C contact. When the photo cell is conducting, It powers a heat element, that holds the contacts open. The element burns out after a while.


Yes they do,I think intermatic makes them with cheap elements..:no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a bunch of these photocells out in the field that are 10+ years old...

They control definite purpose contactors.. so the load is just for the coil..

Easy to install and change when necessary..


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

crazyboy said:


> I've noticed the same thing with intermatic photo cells. Seem to have the best luck with the tork ones.



We quit using Intermatic a couple years ago. Crazy failure rates.

And yeah, it is a recent development within the past few years.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am so used to using the hardwired types, buttons, knuckles whatever and I hadn't even considered switching to a plug in type for ease of maintenance or maybe longevity. Great idea. So Tork is the way to go?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes they do,I think intermatic makes them with cheap elements..:no:





220/221 said:


> We quit using Intermatic a couple years ago. Crazy failure rates.
> 
> And yeah, it is a recent development within the past few years.


Intermatics are made in China these days. `Nuff said.




nrp3 said:


> I am so used to using the hardwired types, buttons, knuckles whatever and I hadn't even considered switching to a plug in type for ease of maintenance or maybe longevity. Great idea. So Tork is the way to go?


My post was originally concerning the hard-wire types, usually rated for 1000-1800 watts. 

The ALRs that all went bad within a couple of months were the smaller black-button types that I have typically used on a single wall mounted fixture, or post lamp application.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Whenever I can I use twist lock type Tork ,they work the best.:thumbsup:


Those old style instant on are the best ones ever


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't use intermatic anymore. Tork for everything and I have not had any troubles yet. The intermatics were making it about 6 months.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I used to use the Intermatic but now more on Tork and couple other items but once a while someone will asked me for tunnel photocell I tell them I can get it but not cheap.

But any kind of surge usealy kill any photocells unless you got one of the fancy FAA approved Tork photocells that about only one I know they hold up allright.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Turkey Steve (Jun 21, 2013)

Shockdoc said:


> Those old style instant on are the best ones ever


I agree too.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> They work great just like that,That one has been there for 3 years, I've got others that have been up like that for 20+ years too.:thumbsup:


 It's on a horizontal wall.

:whistling2:


----------

